# "The Sunsetters"



## AMC (Oct 21, 2018)

Got this superb book a few years back. Over 700 pages A4, and detailing the group history, with action photos, and stories...
This is as good as it gets......

.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Been wanting that book for a while but out of my price range. Waiting on the new two book series to come out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

